
Watch Sergey Brin's Mother-in-Law Freak Out in Google's Autonomous Car - swohns
http://www.wired.com/autopia/2013/04/sergey-brins-mother-in-law/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Top+Stories%29
======
Kliment
Linkbait title and sensation-seeking bullshit article. It's about an
autonomous car running in track conditions and doing sharp corners at high
speed while passengers do rollercoaster screams. Ends with essentially "she
screamed a lot but then wanted to go for another round".

